# Why call it a swim?



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I've always been puzzled why carp fisherman refer to their spots as "swims" isntead of just fishing spots like other species anglers. Is this just cause thats the accepted term in Euro carping circles?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

first time i heard that term, "Swim", i thought they had a rope hanging from a tree over the water and a case of beer nearby.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

They want to be like the Europeans.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> They want to be like the Europeans.


He is right, most here don't like them, they have to find people who do and act and speak like them...LOL


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Ðe§perado said:


> He is right, most here don't like them, they have to find people who do and act and speak like them...LOL


lololol....funny. I better leave it at that since I have been a naughty boy lately and the mods might vote me off the island!


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys are hilarious...


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

My question was serious though? Is "swim" a term thats used because thats the general term used by Euro carper? As long as your adopting euro carping techniques ya might as well use the lingo also.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Carpn...sorry, that wasn't really directed at you, I realize you had a serious question. You're correct, though...it's a British term that has been adopted by some of the US carpers. I personally don't use the term very often, though I'm sure I have more than once. Since they founded so many of the modern (I prefer modern over Euro) techniques used for shorefishing (and specifically for carp), it's hard not to incorporate some of the language.


----------

